# Good Android photo app?



## evti (Sep 12, 2012)

Can anyone recommend me a free (or relatively inexpensive) Android app for photography purposes? This does not include Instagram, which I already have. I have the Samsung photo editing app, which I have not tried yet, and of course the Samsung stock camera app.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 12, 2012)

3rd thread down the page when you started yours.  Now it's the fourth thread down:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/cell-phone-cameras-camera-phones/295193-what-apps-you-using.html


----------



## evti (Sep 15, 2012)

I was looking for Android specific apps, since most of the photography apps I find around this site are for the iPhone. I also forgot to mention that I would like something that is not meant for a professional, since I am far from one  I just recently downloaded the Samsung photo editing app, but have not had a chance to tinker with it yet.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2012)

evti said:


> I was looking for Android specific apps, since most of the photography apps I find around this site are for the iPhone. I also forgot to mention that I would like something that is not meant for a professional, since I am far from one  I just recently downloaded the Samsung photo editing app, but have not had a chance to tinker with it yet.


That thread is full of Android apps, not just Apple apps.

What is it you want that isn't covered by an Android app in that thread?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2012)

2) *Camera Control Pro: stabilizer and Big Button plus grid lines.
3) Fast Camera:turns the iPhone into a fast-shooting camera with a HUGE buffer. And adds interval timer options.
4) Hipstamatic: it's on there, but I almost never have used it.*


----------



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> *3) Fast Camera:turns the iPhone...*


OP's specifically looking for Android apps, dude.


----------



## evti (Sep 19, 2012)

Buckster said:


> What is it you want that isn't covered by an Android app in that thread?



A lot of the apps listed in that thread do not have the platform listed. Going through the thread and checking to see each one is labour intensive so I thought a new thread could help that, especially if other people wonder the same thing.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 19, 2012)

I use picsay pro (it's like photoshop for your phone)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 19, 2012)

The Photographer's Ephimeris
gps4cam
My Breadcrumbs
DOF Calculator
PhotoTools Pro
PHOforPHO
Stopwatch & Timer
Audobon Guides (birds, flowers, shrooms, insects, etc.)
iBird Pro
SunTrajectory
MoonTrajectory
Sun Calendar
GPS Test
Compass
GPS Coordinate Converter


----------



## evti (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks, guys, I will check those out! I like the idea of being able to tweak pictures on the go.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 25, 2012)

If you just want to tweak photos on the go, then use Photoshop Touch.


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll add another recommendation to PicSay Pro. I love this app, my go to for picture editing. 

Camera Zoom FX is the Camera I use most. I am not sure this is the greatest app out there but works well for me. AfterFocus is a cool app that lets you blur out pics like you had good DOF, but I found I can do the same thing in PicSay. 

Exposure Pro is a cool app that I had the pleasure of meeting the photog who had it developed (not developed him self). With this app you take a picture of your shot and it will show you the 18% grey, aka what to meter off of.


----------



## Diesel6401 (Nov 8, 2012)

Perfectly Clear
AfterFocus
HDR+
Color Pop
Color Splash 
Skitch 

S3 iPhone killer via Tapatalk


----------



## InsertDialogueHere (Nov 30, 2012)

PicsArt is the best kept secret when it comes to photo editing applications. Snapbucket is really good too but I mostly use it to upload to my snapbucket account.


----------



## Ibis (Dec 16, 2012)

Picsplay Pro is great from my experiences c;


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Dec 17, 2012)

Another vote for PicSay Pro as well as CameraAce is pretty nice.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 19, 2012)

After trying quite a few android apps, I found Camera Illusion and stuck with that (free for basic version which I exclusively use or you can get the pro version for more features at a price that I'm not sure of, never bought it).  This is just a simple photo app with some basic effects and filters, I'm pretty sure you'll be happy with it.  Give it a try. It uses the volume keys as the shutter-button which is really handy in my opinion.  I have an HTC Droid Eris and have been using that photo app for almost as long as I've had the phone, about two years.  Here are a few photos that were taken using that app and the horizontal-mirror effect:

























What do you mean those last two are disturbing???


----------



## theraven (Apr 4, 2013)

Camera 360
HDR+ 
Pixlr

They are pretty much the only apps I use for the camera and they are all I need!


----------

